# Most simplest way of producing amphetamine



## MuricanSpirit

Whats actually the most beginner friendly way to produce amphetamine? From the resources I get in this forum I would guess its by synthesis with P2NP, right?

And whats the most easy way to produce P2NP (small scale)?


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

The easiest way is through the mercuryс-aluminum amalgam. Very simple method and high repeatability. there is a video on the net. I can teach )

For p2np, the easiest way is Henry's condensation. I can teach too ))))


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

I recommend reading these articles
Synthesis of amphetamine from P2NP via Al/Hg (video)
Henry reaction for 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

ArsoleDickite said:


> Yes show me.
> 
> I can't buy mercuryс-aluminum amalgam but I assume I can just mix mercury with aluminium under heat?



ArsoleDickite
Not certainly in that way. If you just add mercury to aluminum placed in water, the aluminum will turn into sludge. It is necessary to mix the mercury salt with water and add aluminum foil there. Without heating. At room temperature (20-25 degrees Celsius, not 42 as in Bangkok). The main idea is to accurately withstand the moment when the aluminum is amalgamated, rinse it with clean water and add a mixture of propene for recovery. After that, it remains only to have time to bring the flask to the container with water and pray that this whole system does not fuck up.

If you really need a consultant, I propose to go into conversations and discuss.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

Marvin «Popcorn» Sutton said:


> I recommend reading these articles
> Synthesis of amphetamine from P2NP via Al/Hg (video)
> Henry reaction for 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene



Marvin «Popcorn» Sutton
Come on Bro )))


----------



## MuricanSpirit

Hans-Dietrich said:


> Not certainly in that way. If you just add mercury to aluminum placed in water, the aluminum will turn into sludge. It is necessary to mix the mercury salt with water and add aluminum foil there. Without heating. At room temperature (20-25 degrees Celsius, not 42 as in Bangkok). The main idea is to accurately withstand the moment when the aluminum is amalgamated, rinse it with clean water and add a mixture of propene for recovery. After that, it remains only to have time to bring the flask to the container with water and pray that this whole system does not fuck up.
> 
> If you really need a consultant, I propose to go into conversations and discuss.



Hans-DietrichSure, first I want to make UR-144 then make some amphetamine.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

No problem. Ask me if there's any need )


----------



## salaubry

Some problem to find mercury nitrate... someone have idea where to find it? Thanks!


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

salaubry said:


> Some problem to find mercury nitrate... someone have idea where to find it? Thanks!



salaubry
Easy peasy. Buy a mercuryc thermometer (for example, in China, $ 1 apiece for 10 tuk and $ 5 for delivery). Collect mercury from it. Add nitric acid to mercury. 
For mercury from 1 thermometer 2 ml of acid. To obtain amalgam for 1 synthesis of 10 grams of propene, 1 ml of solution is enough.


----------



## MuricanSpirit

Mercury requires a license here but cinnabar doesn't. There are several sources where you can buy cinnabar pearls, crystals etc. I'm not sure how hard it is to obtain mercury from cinnabar.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

What seriously can't you buy a medical thermometer in china ???

You can get it from cinnabar if you have enough of it.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

ArsoleDickite said:


> No I cant buy it in china but from china
> 
> I assume a medical thermometer contains more mercury? Is it compared to obtaining from cinnabar cheaper?



ArsoleDickite
The question doesn't make sense. There is no particular difference from what to make mercury nitrate. In a sense, throwing is even more convenient. You need to use what is available.


----------



## MuricanSpirit

Hans-Dietrich said:


> The question doesn't make sense. There is no particular difference from what to make mercury nitrate. In a sense, throwing is even more convenient. You need to use what is available.



Hans-Dietrich
Sorry if it made no sense I meant it this way:

Lets say a medical thermometer costs about 50$ and lets say you get 100ml Mercury (yeah probably thats too much but for the sake of example) is this more than what you would get when buying 50$ crystals/pearls and obtain mercury this way?

In other words is it more cost efficient to buy cinnabar crystals/pearls and obtain mercury from there compared to obtaining mercury from medical thermometer.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

There is probably 200 (maybe 500) milligrams of mercury in a thermometer or so. In China, it costs $ 1. Just $ 1.


----------



## MuricanSpirit

But you need more than that right? If you buy as private person 100pcs thermometer you will make yourself suspicious.

But if you buy a lot of pearls and stones (especially non mercury as well) you only look like esoteric idiot


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

Everybody give a fuck how many thermometers I have. Trust me. Until I start selling them myself))))

10 pieces are enough for a start )


----------



## MadHatter

It's fairly easy to make decent amounts of mercury from cinnabar. If this guy can do it etc ... 50 grams of starting material, 8 grams of mercury. 
Cinnabar can be found on Ebay. Right next to the chinese thermometers .
Sloppy chemist doing mercury from cinnabar


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

DocX said:


> It's fairly easy to make decent amounts of mercury from cinnabar. If this guy can do it etc ... 50 grams of starting material, 8 grams of mercury.
> Cinnabar can be found on Ebay. Right next to the chinese thermometers .
> Sloppy chemist doing mercury from cinnabar



DocX
I have not seen the point of fucking with cinnabar for several days if there is a thermometer. Let him get it as he wants.


----------



## MadHatter

Hans-Dietrich said:


> I have not seen the point of fucking with cinnabar for several days if there is a thermometer. Let him get it as he wants.



Hans-DietrichOf course he can get what he wants. Lets just not decide FOR him what he wants, but merely give him information about the alternatives. You dont have to fuck with anything you dont like.
And by the way, why don't you post a link to these Chinese mercury thermometers?
Here's one for cinnabar.


----------



## MuricanSpirit

Hans-Dietrich said:


> I have not seen the point of fucking with cinnabar for several days if there is a thermometer. Let him get it as he wants.



Hans-Dietrich
The point is that all products containing mercury have to be declared at customs. Simple as that. Pretty sure I can find a domestic shop to buy it but even they require a license. And as I said buying 10 thermometers is pretty suspicious while buying cinnabar crystals is absolutely unregulated.

I'm also just asking hypothetically but I would rather prefer making my own mercury instead of just taking the risk to get caught.


----------



## Hans-Dietrich

DocX said:


> Of course he can get what he wants. Lets just not decide FOR him what he wants, but merely give him information about the alternatives. You dont have to fuck with anything you dont like.
> And by the way, why don't you post a link to these Chinese mercury thermometers?
> Here's one for cinnabar.



DocX
I don't really give a fuck. For links to thermometers, ask Google.


----------



## MadHatter

ArsoleDickite said:


> Exactly, thank you.
> 
> I guess he just wants to do it "the right" way and probably explaining why obtaining mercury from cinnabar is a bad idea takes too much time/too complex to explain in a forum etc.. I mean we all do it to some degree because you can't expect throwing 100 info details at once and the other one understands it fully (this is why you probably linked a wet chemical method for extraction instead of the one producing dangerous vapors through heat)
> 
> You probably cant know the conditions someone has. I'm pretty sure on mars its easier to obtain cinnabar instead of buying thermometers from china. Pretty far fetched argument but you get the point.
> 
> Of course I would like to see reasons why its a stupid idea to make it yourself. If I understand your text then its because the reaction takes several days until you get mercury?



ArsoleDickiteWell, I actually find it quite difficult to find mercury thermometers on sale online, except really expensive ones being sold labelled as "vintage". And even if you do, the amount of mercury per thermometer is miniscule.
With extraction from cinnabar, you get enough mercury for all your desired synthesis in one go.
And since no-one can produce a viable link to actual thermometers ...

But like you point out, the situation can be different for every person depending on where he/she is. I would never ask anyone on this forum where they're from, so it's better to just give a variety of information from different perspectives. One version might work best within the US, another in Russia, one in parts of EU, etc. And maybe some on Mars .


----------



## MuricanSpirit

DocX said:


> Well, I actually find it quite difficult to find mercury thermometers on sale online, except really expensive ones being sold labelled as "vintage". And even if you do, the amount of mercury per thermometer is miniscule.
> With extraction from cinnabar, you get enough mercury for all your desired synthesis in one go.
> And since no-one can produce a viable link to actual thermometers ...
> 
> But like you point out, the situation can be different for every person depending on where he/she is. I would never ask anyone on this forum where they're from, so it's better to just give a variety of information from different perspectives. One version might work best within the US, another in Russia, one in parts of EU, etc. And maybe some on Mars .



DocX
Hey thanks to china we will be able to enjoy normal internet speed on mars: Almost 10y ago a chinese university and an austrian university made had a "quantum tunnel communication". No idea what it real name is but basically it you can "split-copy" an "electron" in 3d space so you have 2 of them. If you rotate one clockwise then the other one will turn anti clockwise. This happens instant, almost as if they were the same object.

This phenomena is abused for binary communication. The chinese launched in their second space station (yes they have 2) a quantum tunnel with it. They are able to enjoy normal internet speed in their space stations (one has a microwave connection to the other one, kinda of a repeater). IMAGINE THIS! WHOLE UNIVERSE NO DELAY COMMUNICATION.


----------



## salaubry

Thanks guys


----------



## Amphetamin

Anyone can say me, simplest way to shyntesys amphetamine in big scale if i can get all chemicals? Sorry for my bad english


----------



## cyb3r0

Do I understand from your words that I can make amphetamines from mercury nitrate and aluminum amalgam only?
Please let me know how I own these materials


----------



## MadHatter

cyb3r0 said:


> Do I understand from your words that I can make amphetamines from mercury nitrate and aluminum amalgam only?
> Please let me know how I own these materials



cyb3r0Umm... no. Those were not the words used. You need other reagents as well. If you look around this forum you will find the recipe. There is even a video: Synthesis of amphetamine from P2NP via Al/Hg (video).


----------



## Ruedi689

salaubry said:


> Some problem to find mercury nitrate... someone have idea where to find it? Thanks!



salaubryHttps://www.onyxmet.com/ The man is very reliable and friendly, shipping and goods top


----------



## HEISENBERG

Ruedi689 said:


> Https://www.onyxmet.com/ you get everything there. The man's name is Tom and is very reliable and friendly, shipping and goods top



Ruedi689You can invite this supplier to us to post his ads here


----------

